# Livery wanted around Lower Dicker, East Sussex



## MungoMadness (8 April 2015)

Looking for DIY/Assisted DIY livery for 1 gelding, around the Lower Dicker area (Ringmer, Laughton, Hailsham, Polegate etc). I will be finishing university in May and looking to move back home to Sussex around the 21st. Must have all year turnout, a decent school and access to reasonable hacking. If anyone knows anywhere it would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Thunder398 (23 May 2015)

MungoMadness said:



			Looking for DIY/Assisted DIY livery for 1 gelding, around the Lower Dicker area (Ringmer, Laughton, Hailsham, Polegate etc). I will be finishing university in May and looking to move back home to Sussex around the 21st. Must have all year turnout, a decent school and access to reasonable hacking. If anyone knows anywhere it would be greatly appreciated!
		
Click to expand...

Hi are you still looking? We've got space for 1 horse (stable/grazing/school/parking for trailer) if needed. It's only me and a friend so small yard. Good riding plus access to the trot toll rises. We're in Cowbeech about 5mins from Hailsham.


----------



## rahrah (24 August 2015)

Thunder398 said:



			Hi are you still looking? We've got space for 1 horse (stable/grazing/school/parking for trailer) if needed. It's only me and a friend so small yard. Good riding plus access to the trot toll rises. We're in Cowbeech about 5mins from Hailsham.
		
Click to expand...

Hello, do you still have a space for livery?


----------

